# How can frozen whipping cream be used? MERGED



## jarbaugh1 (Oct 27, 2005)

I cook for a church children's program.  I have three half gallons of frozen whipping cream. I thawed one and the fat has separated into tiny globules and the cream will not whip. Is there any way I can reconstitute it?  I would like to use it for whipped cream.  If not, what can I use it for?


----------



## licia (Oct 27, 2005)

I would think you could still use it for cooking - but that is a lot of cream to use that way.  I freeze my whipping cream in spoonfuls on a tray and use it asap and have never frozen it in bulk.  I'm sure there will be someone who can answer your question.  Perhaps you can use it in sauces????????with a whisk, of course.


----------



## JoshBenske (Oct 27, 2005)

Fettucini with Alfredo sauce is always a good use of heavy cream. A Creamy soup is a good candidate as well. You can also use it for Custard's. Smaller uses , you can make some really good Hot Choclate mixing Heavy Whipping cream, Milk, Cocoa Powder, Sugar ( Or Substitute) and some melted Choclate ( Of your prefered brand). 

As far as the reconstituting goes I am not sure.


----------



## jarbaugh1 (Oct 27, 2005)

Thank you for replying.  I also freeze whipped cream in portions.  This cream has not been whipped. It was donated to the program. I hate to just throw it out.


----------



## Alix (Oct 27, 2005)

Is it sweetened? If so, you can use a small cookie scoop and roll them in coconut or something like that and serve as dessert like things. If not, I would use it in cream based sauces and soups as Josh suggested.


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Oct 27, 2005)

Maybe it was thawed too much...refreeze it and try....who knows..if the others look good when froze maybe it just got too warm.  If you find they are ok frozen try making "Death By Chocolate"  Ill have to post that somewhere.....that can be chilled and the whipping cream should stay good......with the recipe you can single serve it and make it look like a bucket of worms......


----------



## CharlieD (Oct 27, 2005)

All you have to do is whipp the cream now. I do it all the time. We can't get fresh whipped cream so we buy frozen, defrost and whipp. Works as well as the regular one or better, because you can add coloring, or flavor.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Oct 29, 2005)

Well, if you thaw the cream in the refrigerator (to keep it cold) and then whip it like crazy I don't see why it wouldn't work to make "whipped cream". I've had some that was frozen for 6-months and it worked fine - like CharlieD said ... just took a couple of minutes longer to whip up using my stand mixer with the whisk attachment - an electric hand mixer would work just as well. 

The *"*fat has separated into tiny globules" problem is basically like a broken emulsion. If the cream is cold and you whip it like crazy it should come together.


----------



## licia (Oct 29, 2005)

If nothing else, I bet you could make butter!!!


----------



## Cherry2000 (Oct 29, 2005)

This recipe calls for half and half, but I see no reason why you couldn't use cream (or cream that you have diluted with a little 2% milk)

MIMI'S CAFE CORN CHOWDER
Source: Mimi's Cafe in Torrance
Yield: 9 servings

1/4 cup butter, (1/2 stick) 
6 tablespoons chopped onion 
3/4 cup diced celery 
2 1/2 cups hot water 
2 cups cubed peeled boiling potatoes, (1/2-inch pieces) 
3 cups frozen corn kernels, thawed 
2 tablespoons sugar 
2 teaspoons salt 
Dash white pepper 
3 tablespoons flour 
1 quart half and half cream 

Melt butter in saucepan over medium heat. Add onion and celery and saute 5 minutes until soft but not brown. Add water, potatoes, corn, sugar, salt and pepper. Cover and simmer until potatoes are barely tender, about 30 minutes. Whisk flour into 1 cup half and half. Stir into soup. Add remaining 3 cups half and half and simmer until soup has thickened to creamy consistency, about 15 minutes. Season to taste with additional salt and pepper if needed. If too thick, add milk; if too thin, simmer 5 to 10 more minutes.


----------



## hellschef (Oct 29, 2005)

cream is cream is cream, i agree that you shouldnt have any trouble w/it as was suggested not to let it get to warm. whip or fredo or a good cream soup, i know its tryen to be cold up there. dairy holds well in the freezer aproxx. 6 months. and the old adage holds, if it smells funny, DONT DRINK IT !!LET ME KNOW HOW IT TURNS OUT FOR YA.


----------



## Constance (Oct 29, 2005)

My mother taught kindergarten for 30 years. One of the things she did with her kids was make butter. Most children have no idea about where it comes from. They took turns shaking it in a quart jar till it made butter, which they spread on crackers.


----------



## licia (Oct 29, 2005)

I've bought whipping cream just to make butter with my gs. He loved it - both making it and eating it.


----------



## jarbaugh1 (Oct 29, 2005)

*what to do with frozen heavy cream?*

I have two half gallons of frozen heavy whipping cream.  I cook for a church children's program and they were donated.  I started with four half gallons.  The first one I thawed and tried to whip.  The fat is separated from the water and it will not whip even with my heavy duty table top beater.  I tried heating the second one to get the fat and water back together, but the fat just floats on top.  I got several good suggestions from a General Cooking Questions  posting -- make butter, use in soup, fettucini alfredo. Then I found this forum - any ideas?


----------



## tootstl (Oct 30, 2005)

What do you want to use it for?  We maybe can be of more help if we know what yours needs are!  Warm regards,  Lori


----------



## jarbaugh1 (Oct 30, 2005)

I would like to use it for whipped cream.  But I am beginning to think that letting my grandkids make butter would be best.  It is such heavy cream, so full of fat, that it would be like adding butter to a soup. or pasta dish.  

Thanks to everyone for your kind help.


----------



## amber (Oct 30, 2005)

Well, since it wont whip up, butter might work as you mentioned, or maybe ice cream or frozen yogurt?


----------



## Yakuta (Oct 30, 2005)

Icecream is the best use of frozen whip cream.  Make homemade vanilla or any other flavor you like by heating the cream with milk and condensed milk and then freeze in a container with a saran wrap on the surface to prevent icecrystals from forming.  I am sure it will be eaten in no time.


----------



## jarbaugh1 (Oct 31, 2005)

I made 1 3/4 lbs. of butter out of the third half gallon of frozen whipping cream.  The butter came very quickly, didn't take much shaking.  I filled a quart jar about half full of the cream and shook it. Did this four times. My husband and I enjoyed drinking the buttermilk. It was sweet and the consistency of milk, not at all like purchased buttermilk.  I gave the fourth half gallon to my grandkids -- they even have butter molds to make it look fancy.  Thanks again to all for reading and answering my post.  It was fun.


----------



## jarbaugh1 (Oct 31, 2005)

I made 1 3/4 lbs. of butter out of the third half gallon of frozen whipping cream. The butter came very quickly, didn't take much shaking. I filled a quart jar about half full of the cream and shook it. Did this four times. My husband and I enjoyed drinking the buttermilk. It was sweet and the consistency of milk, not at all like purchased buttermilk. I gave the fourth half gallon to my grandkids -- they even have butter molds to make it look fancy. Thanks again to all for reading and answering my post. It was fun.


----------



## licia (Nov 1, 2005)

Glad you are enjoying your butter.  I don't like the taste of the buttermilk, but love it in cakes, pancakes, biscuits, most anything else - even salad dressings. The homemade butter is great too.  I don't know whether it is because I made it or it actually has a better taste.  Either way, it is worth the effort.


----------

